# splash mask



## Mandolino

Hi all of you.

I am translating a script about industrial farming and I cannot find the right translation for splash mask. 

Here is the original sentence: 

"Farming conventionally, we were using a lot of chemicals and stuff. You’d read the label on them things and you have to wear gloves. You have to wear a Tyvek suit. You got to wear a respirator. You got to wear a hood and a splash mask and different – two layers of rubber gloves in case it eats through one. " 

And here is my try:

"En la agricultura convencional utilizábamos muchos productos químicos. Leías la etiqueta de esas cosas y decía que tenías que utilizar guantes, un mono de tyvek, una mascara antigas. Tenías que utilizar una capucha y una máscara .... y guantes de doble capa, en caso de que atravesara una.".

Thanks in advance for your help...


----------



## fernandobn97007

Creo que es protectores visuales contra impactos y/o salpicaduras, o simplemente protectores visuales contra salpicaduras.


----------



## Mandolino

Obrigado Fernandobn!


----------



## k-in-sc

De acuerdo, it's one of those clear face shields.


----------



## Black Horse

Por lo general, en cuanto al equipo de protección personal, se le denomina "máscara facial". Por lo general no se indica que sea contra salpicaduras, porque este es el primer propósito de todos los tipos de máscara y sólo cuando tienen otra función se especifica; por ejemplo, "máscara facial resistente a impactos".


----------



## Mandolino

Hola, gracias a k-in-sc y Black Horse. Respecto a la respuesta de Black Horse, tengo que decir cualquier máscara es facial, ya que se utiliza para cubrirse la cara (faz). En España máscara facial podría interpretarse como rimmel o como una mascarilla de belleza noctura. Me parece buena la traducción de "máscara resistente a impactos", pero creo que por la naturaleza del producto (químicos) se refiere a salpicaduras. ¿Se podría decir máscara anti-salpicaduras? ¿O tal vez dejarlo sencillamente en máscara? 
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## k-in-sc

To me "shield" seems more appropriate because it doesn't actually touch your face, it's rigid and it comes down from your forehead (the kind I'm thinking about, anyway) but I don't know if there's a Spanish equivalent.


----------



## k-in-sc

Escudo facial contra las salpicaduras?


----------



## Ynez

Aquí tienes un hilo parecido:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=275226

A mí me sonaba lo de "gafas protectoras".


----------



## k-in-sc

It's not just goggles or safety glasses, though, it protects your whole face. You don't want to get that stuff on your skin anywhere, especially not on your face.


----------



## Ynez

But what happens with the "respirator" then, k-in-sc? Anyhow, all these words are just crazy, and I am no specialist. I just had that idea of "gafas protectoras" and wanted to share it, in case it helped.


----------



## k-in-sc

Every little bit helps! And it's true that a gas mask is not the same as a respirator (I don't think). A gas mask has filters and covers the whole face and looks scary, while a respirator is connected to an air tank and just has a mouthpiece (or maybe nasal cannula).


----------



## SJV

We don't call them gas masks in agriculture, we call them respirators, which can be anything from fibre masks like those seen in the swine flu news casts to more sophisticated filtered respiratory and eye protection.  

Here is what the California Pesticide Safety Information Series says about eye protection:

La protección para los ojos puede ser anteojos
de seguridad (con protección a las
sienes y cejas), gafas protectoras, o una
careta facial, o una mascara de pieza facial entera.

SJV


----------



## Mandolino

Wow!! Thanks to all of you for your answers! I believe that what the farmer in my script was trying to say was given the dangerous chemicals they had to use, they needed plenty of protection against them (that is why he went organic . In any case, I believe I will stick to 'máscaras especiales' or 'gafas protectoras' since it is a term that complements all the rest. Thanks a lot to all of you for your comments. I am overwhelmed.
I hope I can be of any help in the future.


----------

